# Contest ideas



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We are currently looking for contest ideas. Some prizes we have to give away are a cordless wrist strap, 12 piece computer service tool kit, virtual drive 6, and x-box covers (various colors). 

Got an idea for a contest? Post it here and let us know. Also if there is enough interest, we may do a raffle. Maybe do a raffle for a DVD RW or something. It would be something like a few dollars for a raffle ticket, and we would have to set a minimum of number of tickets sold, most likely we would set a minimum and a maximum. 

Let us know your ideas and thoughts.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

What kind of contest? Computer related, gaming, what's allowed?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

DumberDrummer said:


> What kind of contest? Computer related, gaming, what's allowed?



Looking for any kind right now. All ideas are welcome.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Down at our local 'establishment', they seem to get a good crowd for Wet T-Shirt contests :chgrin: .


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

You could find some kind of game to upload to the server, like Legend of the Green Dragon, or something. Whoever is the best after say, 2 weeks or a month is the winner. 

Or have a "quiz" and whoever can guess the correct answers wins. Like a tech related thing. 

Or we can see who can raise the most money for Danrak. :lol:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

CTSNKY said:


> Down at our local 'establishment', they seem to get a good crowd for Wet T-Shirt contests :chgrin: .


i second this


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by CTSNKY
> > Down at our local 'establishment', they seem to get a good crowd for Wet T-Shirt contests .
> 
> ...


Its been done before. I believe we have jgvernonco to blame for that. 

Where is he anyway?


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

The rafle idea sounds great. BUt how would you go around with getting the money and tickets. Im thinking you send out virtual tickets with the PM system. But, would shipping b an issue?

I like Drummer's idea with the uploading a lil game thing.

I also thought you could have an article writing contest with some mods being judges... or something like...making something for tsf that would benifit the site and the users...could b anything...... and then judges would decide... dunno..just ideas.

OH!! how about...who answers the most posts in an alloted time.. I bet that would b hype!! Riddles, or trick questions...?? :chgrin:


----------



## 7843 (Jun 30, 2004)

mmmm, well in my opinion we are looking for a contest that everyone has an equal chance in. For example I know I would loose a contest on a particular game, because my gaming skills are awful, and I don't have the time to spend ages getting good on a certain game. Admittedly, any contest will naturally have some stronger participants, so I'm not sure how you would go about this, but anyway...

I am, therefore, liking the idea of a quiz/riddles/silly stuff like that. Maybe some kind of photography competition? Or maybe D could take some photos of something computer related, but really close up, and from a funny angle, and maybe in false colour, and we have to guess what it is. Maybe 5-10 of these, first person to get them all right wins.

Just some thoughts.

Tim


----------

